# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Απόστολος Μ [Apostolos M]

## pantelis2009

ένα νέο σκάφος έχει ξεκινήσει στη Σαλαμίνα. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν 26/08/2009 απ' όπου και η πρώτη φωτο. οι τελευταίες είναι 19/12/2009. Το πλοίο θα ονομάζεται Απόστολος Μ. Η τελευταία φωτο είναι για να καταλάβεται την στενότητα ανάμεσα στα 2 ferry boat, Αγ. Λαυρέντιος και Απόστολος Μ. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και στο φίλο JIMMARG75 που ρωτούσε πιο είναι το δίπλα.

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 01 26-08-2009.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 69.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 72.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 74.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 79.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> ένα νέο σκάφος έχει ξεκινήσει στη Σαλαμίνα. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν 26/08/2009 απ' όπου και η πρώτη φωτο. οι τελευταίες είναι 19/12/2009. Το πλοίο θα ονομάζεται Απόστολος Μ. Η τελευταία φωτο είναι για να καταλάβεται την στενότητα ανάμεσα στα 2 ferry boat, Αγ. Λαυρέντιος και Απόστολος Μ. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους και στο φίλο JIMMARG75 που ρωτούσε πιο είναι το δίπλα.
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 01 26-08-2009.jpg
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 69.jpg
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 72.jpg
> 
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 74.jpg
> ...


Ευχαριστ φίλε μου.

----------


## CORFU

το ονομα Αρχαγγελοs στιs λαμαρινεs εχουν σχεση με το Αποστολοs. Μ.??? φιλε Παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε corfu "Αρχάγγελος" είναι η εταιρεία και Αποστολος Μ το όνομα του πλοίου

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. και μερικές χθεσινές φωτο του πλοίου

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 80.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 82.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 83.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους Φίλους. μερικές φωτο του Απόστολος Μ τραβηγμένες 18-01-2010

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 92.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 93.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 94.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μερικές σημερινές φωτο παρ' όλο το κρύο, απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών.

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 96.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 97.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 98.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 99.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 100 25-01-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο πράγμα. 101:Το Απόστολος Μ προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς, 102&109: η επιμήκυνση συνεχίζεται μπρός & πίσω, 104: στο σαλόνι έχουν μπεί ηλεκτρολόγοι, 108: η γέφυρα στήθηκε

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 101.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 102.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 104.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 108.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 109.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Nautilia. Το Απόστολος Μ προχωρά. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους. :Wink: 

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 123.jpg

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Μ 126.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κάνεις καταπληκτική δουλειά Παντελή! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καταπληκτικά σου φωτογραφικά ρεπορτάζ  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα μήνα αργότερα πήγε για το δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο. Πριν λίγο έφτασε στον Πειραιά και περιμένει, ώστε να μπει στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έφυγε σήμερα το Κέρκυρα Εξπρές από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, πήγε για την συντήρηση του το Απόστολος Μ. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο.

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ-Μ-462-19-07-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Απόστολος Μ αφού τελείωσε με τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, έφυγε και πήγε στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

